# DHL courier service



## Resistance (15/1/20)

I am having the worst delivery ever and it's from DHL.
Long story short... They said they called,said they were here to deliver but no recipient (k@k), but when they called me to say they were here... I got the call.

We made arrangements and still nothing 3days later.
And all this while other packages gets delivered without a hitch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/1/20)

That's shocking coming from DHL. Never had any problem with them. I just received 2 parcels last week without any glitches

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> That's shocking coming from DHL. Never had any problem with them. I just received 2 parcels last week without any glitches



And I am seeing parcels delivered,except mine. That's why I can't get over it.
We made arrangements again this afternoon so we'll see what tomorrow brings.
Maybe I might have a dud delivering my parcel. You know the guy that works because he has to and not because he wants to.
Ps.I also gave them an alternative number just in case. They never called that number at all when they "couldn't" reach me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/1/20)

Cannot go wrong with FedEx but have good experience with DHL. Aramex are awful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)

I had good experiences with deliveries with courriers including them until now.This is the worst I have waited from anyone.
Last week Thursday I got a call from them to confirm. On Friday they said they'll deliver on Monday due to it being weekend. So I have been excited since then.
And yesterday was a special day for me which ads to the disappointment.
Today I was off work and waited whole day. At least we got an apology this afternoon by the person that took our call.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (15/1/20)

I think you got this guy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (15/1/20)

Always found both DHL & Fedex spot on, UPS are who i have most problems with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/1/20)

Your not making it better,but he atleast found direction.

And look what stopped outside this afternoon standing for 20mins almost like he taunted me.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)

Another day and DHL delivered everyone else's packages but mine.
No correspondence whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (16/1/20)

I would drive to their local branch and give them a piece of my mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I would drive to their local branch and give them a piece of my mind.



I want to but I'm not going to bother,I don't believe it will solve anything.
The best I can do is spread the word of their Incompetencies.
For them losing business is worse than me blowing a gasket.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/20)

I hope you get it today @Resistance

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 187756
> 
> I hope you get it today @Resistance



I at least got a callback today after calling 5times.its laying with Ram couriers. So not today they need to find a driver that's coming my way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/20)

Resistance said:


> I at least got a callback today after calling 5times.its laying with Ram couriers. So not today they need to find a driver that's coming my way.


Cool so Monday it shall be

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

